# How to Find Old Websites That Google Won’t Show



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The internet, as a "place," is constantly growing. We build more and more webpages every day-so many, in fact, that it can feel as if certain corners of it are lost to time.
> 
> As it turns out, they may only be lost to Google. Earlier this year, web developer-bloggers Tim Bray and Marco Fioretti noted that Google seems to have stopped indexing the entirety of the internet for Google Search.


More


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks, useful information :up:


----------

